# Looking for horse insurance in British Columbia



## Lisabaltic (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello, i'm researching my costs for getting a horse. For those that live in BC, Canada what horse insurance do you use? What does it cover and how much is it per month?

I mainly care about coverage for any illness and accidents. 
Any suggestions will be appreciated!
Thank You


----------

